
Airbus electric passenger drone makes first flight at Pendleton UAS range - walrus01
http://nwnewsnetwork.org/post/robo-air-taxi-makes-first-flight-pendleton-airport
======
walrus01
more info: [https://www.fastcompany.com/40518081/inside-airbuss-mad-
dash...](https://www.fastcompany.com/40518081/inside-airbuss-mad-dash-to-get-
a-robo-air-taxi-off-the-ground)

